# Wifes 1st Gator



## jaymax

Wife killed her first Gator in zone 8 last night w her bow. He was 9'3". Our 3rd with the Muzzy Gator set up. It works flawlessly. Get w my buddy Mark Land at Muzzy for any help you may need!


----------



## 27metalman

Nothing like ending the season on the 1st day.  Congrats!


----------



## 660griz

Very nice. I bet that was a blast.


----------



## mattech

Awesome, congrats!!


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

Where did she shoot it and did you use that line to pull it in or did you put some snatch hooks in it also. how did you keep the hide fresh to show the DNR.. sorry so many questions going for the first time in 2 weeks.


----------



## jaymax

ihuntcatahoula said:


> Where did she shoot it and did you use that line to pull it in or did you put some snatch hooks in it also. how did you keep the hide fresh to show the DNR.. sorry so many questions going for the first time in 2 weeks.



She shot him in the back shooting a 52lb Hoyt Faktor 30. we use 600# Muzzy Gator line and a Muzzy  Gator arrow w detachable point tied to a Muzzy buoy w strob light. he went about 75 yrds and layed on bottom. we usually finish them w the bow and  muzzy broadheads but being her first I didn't play around. pulled him up and put the 9mm through his skull. we wrapped him up in a tarp filled w ice and took him to a walk in cooler the next morning. I have a buyer that takes it from there and helps w check in


----------



## ihuntcatahoula

sweet so the only line used was the one attached to the arrow. how far out was the shot to get good penetration.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman

That's awesome! Congratulations on a nice gator


----------



## RNC

Congrats !


----------



## jaymax

ihuntcatahoula said:


> sweet so the only line used was the one attached to the arrow. how far out was the shot to get good penetration.



she literally hit him it the worst and hardest part of his body, but still buried the entire tip. and believe me, once it's buried its extremely rare that it comes out. and yes, only line on him..no problems


----------



## Rabun

Nice gator!  Congrats to your wife!  I'm thinking an avatar change is in order.


----------



## JJhunts

Is she barefoot? You guys are like a modern day Tarzan and Jane. Congrats to the wife on the beast!


----------

